# Close call



## ryan_marine (Mar 31, 2010)

I had a close one today. I dropped a 26" sycamore with no limb touch any other tree. No widow makers in the sycamore. There was a small (3") dead limb in the cotton wood behind me about 40-50 feet up. It was dead but no cracks or breaks that I could see. I dropped the sycamore and the said cotton wood limb came down. Got me on the left tricept and mid back. Could of been alot worse. Just a little sore now. The limb broke when it hit. I am glad it was dead. If it would of not broke then it would of hurt alot more.

Ray


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2010)

ryan_marine said:


> If it would of not broke then it would of hurt alot more.
> 
> Ray



Or maybe you wouldn't have felt a thing.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Apr 1, 2010)

Glad you 'r OK, It Pays to live right


----------



## EdenT (Apr 1, 2010)

ryan_marine said:


> I had a close one today. I dropped a 26" sycamore with no limb touch any other tree. No widow makers in the sycamore. There was a small (3") dead limb in the cotton wood behind me about 40-50 feet up. It was dead but no cracks or breaks that I could see. I dropped the sycamore and the said cotton wood limb came down. Got me on the left tricept and mid back. Could of been alot worse. Just a little sore now. The limb broke when it hit. I am glad it was dead. If it would of not broke then it would of hurt alot more.
> 
> Ray



Really makes you realize why we wear helmets! I pulled a small dead limb onto myself with a throw line. Got my right upper arm good. No break, but out of action for a week from the bruise.


----------



## ryan_marine (Apr 1, 2010)

Lessoned learned from this: (Marine terms for after action report)
Have cutting partner go from watching tree after it starts falling to watch for unexpted limbs comming down.
Always move away from falling tree on your escape route and never turn your back on falling tree.
Even though no limbs were touching look for dead limbs in near by trees that may come down with the slightest breeze. 

Ray


----------

